# Just for fun, discuss this pattern.



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw this horse for sale on craigslist, who wants to take a stab as to the paint pattern he is showing? I would love to hear what everyone says! 

P.S. his name is Domino, which is pretty adorable.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Overo, & the rest I don't know.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Dominant white IMO. It has that flaky look that I associate with DW.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I would agree with Chiilaa here. I haven't seen dominant white on horses other than completely white, but it doesn't look like any pinto pattern I've seen and it doesn't really match up with any leopard pattern either.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

These horses are all DW and not entirely white. These are both from the Puchilingui line.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am actually getting more of a tobiano/sabino/splash feel more than DW.

MelissaAnn, can you tell us what breed he is? And what his breeding is if possible?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

interesting, I would have guessed sabino on the top and splash on the bottom. i guess Dominate white isn't very common?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I am actually getting more of a tobiano/sabino/splash feel more than DW.
> 
> MelissaAnn, can you tell us what breed he is? And what his breeding is if possible?


He is a missouri foxtrotter. The ad did not mention his parents or even his special color. Because Chilla brought up dominate white, I googled it, and was told the Sabino1 allele has been found in foxtrotters, while DW did not mention foxtrotters. But who knows, he could be a mix of many things, craigslist is full of unreliable people.

Edit: Here is a link to the ad! He has a very interesting history. 
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/3129595790.html


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino, roan, dominant white and tobiano are all mutations of the same chromosome. They are all KIT mutations, and KIT loves to mutate more. Currently there are at least 2 different types of sabino, and 12 types of DW thought to exist, with tests available for sabino 1, and 5 strains of DW.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see Dominant White as well.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had a spot on my computer and it was right where his tail was on the screen

Me

"cool he even has spots in his tail" 

Jeeze


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

If I were in that area, and he was everything they claimed, I'd snatch him up and buy even more stocks in sunscreen. 

He's handsome in a lot of ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I was saying the same thing TA. If he is that well rounded, that price is pretty awesome. The colouring is just the icing on that deal.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

yes, he really seems like he has it all. I have a feeling those people are horse traders though, they always have around 5-10 horses for sale on craigslist and she makes every single one of them sound perfect for everyone. I DO appreciate she isn't trying to sell him based on his color alone and that he does actually have some experience! 

I should probably stop look at CL anyways, I am not in the horse market.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

First thing that came to mind was dominant white :/


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

My god. Why don't we have horses like him here for that price? Apparently he WAS in Colorado but they took him away. Sadness. Gorgeous guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I have no idea on his pattern, but he's gorgeous. If hes all they claim him to be, that price is super low! Around here I'd expect to see him listed at like 3-4.5k
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

MelissaAnn said:


> yes, he really seems like he has it all. I have a feeling those people are horse traders though, they always have around 5-10 horses for sale on craigslist and she makes every single one of them sound perfect for everyone. I DO appreciate she isn't trying to sell him based on his color alone and that he does actually have some experience!
> 
> I should probably stop look at CL anyways, I am not in the horse market.


There's a group like that here. But they are so dang organized and never over priced. I wonder of traders like that just prefer a reasonable price to keep more moving instead of flipping a few for insane profits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

